# Beer Making Question



## djrockinsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

I am going to help my son-in-law make some beer in a couple of months. Is there enough on this forum to explain to me how to or is there another forum better suited for that?

Not only do I not drink beer I know nothing about making it however I'm told it's not to far from wine.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2010)

We absolutely can help you through it, its not hard at all. what do you plan on making and what size pot do you have to brew in? There are no boil kits and they aret that bad but boil kits are better and all grain is the best but thats a little rough to start with and requires equipment and a full day!


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sure we can help you out.

A good online resource to check out to familiarize yourself with the process is:
http://www.howtobrew.com/


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 20, 2010)

For Christmas I bought my son-in-law a beer kit. I'll get the name of the kit today and let you know.

I want to get the directions and familiarize myself with it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

I really hope its not a Mr. Neer kit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I really hope its not a Mr. Neer kit!!!!!!!!!!



I bought a cheap kit. Figured if he/we screw it up not a big deal.

I bought a Brewer's Best American Light and I'll see about getting the directions this or next week.

Glad I have help and support here. Jim's excited (and my step-daughter) about making their own beer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

Brewers best is a very good kit. The instructions are pretty good with these kits but we'll help you through anything you need clrifying on. Ive brewed a few of these kits and if I didnt have all the brewing equipment I do now I;d make more of these but after spending all this time and money building or buying all this equipment its much cheaper to make it using only grains instead of the dried malt extract or liquid malt extract. All Grain (AG) makes a better beer anyway but its a lot more work and you need much more equpiment so as not to struggle doing it. Youll be happy with this beer.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2010)

My neighbor just started making his own beer. I don't recall the kits hes been using, they come from the Northern Brewer catalog. A 5 gallon kit is like 20 dollars-ish. It includes the syrup, yeast and other additives needed. These kits don't even require addiioanal sugar.

He simply adds the syrup to the pot with the required water, I think he's been throwing a hanful of grain for good measure. But it's boiled for an hour, cooled, adds the yeast ferments for about a week. He transfers it to a carboy allows it to sit for a wekk or so, transfers it to his cornie keg for a couple weeks and voila.

From what I can see it as simle as hell. Good beer too!!

I haven't ventured into the beer yet but will be soon. And from what I can tell these kits are the way to go for the beginer instead of buying all these different hops, grains etc.

I am not endorsing any supply house over the other, but I get the Northern Brewer Catalogs in the mail, one for beer, one for wine. Because shipping here is so expensive, my local homebrewshop will match and order any price in there. Damn cool!!

Take a look at their online version at www.northernbrewer.com

They've got a great deal on these cornie kegs(thats the kind you may think of as a soda keg, with the removable lid. You get a 5 gallon keg, all the hoses, and the regulator for like $100, I'm sure you'll see it when you visit the site. No need for bottles!! You will need to purchase the co2 tank seperate, but Steve was telling me his little tank cost 20 dollars to fill and he is working on like batch 15 and still has gas in it.

Good luck, looking forward to hearing your progress.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

The Brewers best is a better kit then that as its a partial mash compared to your friends all extract which also can make an ok beer but the more grains you use the better it will comeout. Kind of like wine, the more juice you use the better a wine will be unless you use very vrappy juice but grains are pretty much grains for that matter. these kits also have hops that you add at the right times instead of just be added to the liquid extract alerady and you have more control of how much you want to use. The bottom line is, the more you do yourself the more control you have over the finished product.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2010)

He throws in some kind of grain, not a lot during the boil, and then just like a few hops towards the end. Not sure exactly never watched him do it, but have to admit, it's pretty good for the simple process he uses. Got me pretty excited for me to give it a shot before to long. The kits hes been using and the additional grain etc, still only runs him less than 25 dollars for 5 gallons. Pretty cool.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you got me excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope you dont mean he throws the grains in the boil becai=use thats NOT good, you steep grains at temps around 155 not boil them.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure Wade, all I know is he adds some in addition to the can of syrup. If it is wrong to boil them he must not be, because his beer is pretty darn good.

I hope noone is taking my comments as any advice! I qualify myself...I HAVE NEVER MADE BEER! LOL. Just trying to point out how easy it is.


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of the NorthernBrewer kits will have steeping grains as well. That's what Arctic Sid is likely referring to. They are very good kits, as are the ones from MoreBeer. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a Brewers Best kit, but kits from these companies (and some others) are every bit as good. With so many options out there, you'll always be able to find good kits to make whatever style interests you.

I really enjoyed my brewing more when I went to all-grain and started tweaking my own recipes... but I think you have to really enjoy the process before you get into that or else you'll quickly tire of it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2010)

Some of those kits do and some dont.


----------



## BadKarma (Apr 12, 2010)

The best advice I can offer is to run out and get Papazians The Complete Joy of Homebrewing 3rd edition. Most any Barnes and Noble or Borders will have it. It has all the information you need to get started and is a great read in it's own right.

Most all kits come with directions, follow them and you should be good.

Have fun.


----------



## BadKarma (Apr 12, 2010)

Also, this sites sister site, homebrewtalk.com, is a great resource too.


----------



## Malkore (Apr 12, 2010)

See, I"m not a fan of Charlie's book. A little too 'loose' on some of the science...but I"m a big geek at heart so...

I prefer Palmer's How to Brew book (the printed edition, www.howtobrew.com is a synopsis)

Honestly you won't go wrong with either but you shouldn't need both in your library.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

They are both great books as I have both, one I bought and 1 was a gift. HBT is a great resource and where I went to really learn brewing. Warning though, looking at their brew rigs will eventually make you build your own as I did!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Wade E said:


> They are both great books as I have both, one I bought and 1 was a gift. HBT is a great resource and where I went to really learn brewing. Warning though, looking at their brew rigs will eventually make you build your own as I did!



Great that's all I need...........another project.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

But its a hell of a lot of fun and unlike wine you make a super product and have it be ready to drink very fast.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 12, 2010)

This just means my one step daughter has to go and her room becomes the brewery. Cool. Very Cool.


----------



## BadKarma (Apr 13, 2010)

Palmers book is also a great resource.

Yeah, there's always another project, but that's half the fun. Gotta have something to do while having a pint of homebrew!!!!! I'm in the middle of building a fermentation chiller.

If you really want to read about the science of homebrewing, try the homebrewers companion or Noonan's Seven Barrel Brewery Brewers' Handbook. Both delve deeply into the science of brewing.

Anyway, Relax, Don't Worry and have a Homebrew!!!!! (sorry, had to do it)


----------

